# Get a free daysaver ticket for Birmingham buses



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.travelwm.co.uk/fuelCampaign/website/freeDaySaver


Does what it says on the tin


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for that - just applied for one for when I visit my parents in Brum


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine arrived today 

It's not limited to one per household either, just one per email address.  They seem to be actively encouraging whole families to get one.

Or maybe people fancy a weeks free travel to work or something


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 15, 2008)

Already sold out


----------

